# Mono flow system



## dscott455m (Jan 15, 2014)

I am doing a basement rough and relocated a baseboard on a hydronic monoflo system. I noticed that this one baseboard on the loop is ran as a series , they cut the continuous main line out and branched off for the baseboard. I didn't take notice to if it was working before but It seems like the baseboard was working when I got there and the customer said they never noticed if it did or didn't . My question is would that normally work and will it give a problem?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

dscott455m said:


> I am doing a basement rough and relocated a baseboard on a hydronic monoflo system. I noticed that this one baseboard on the loop is ran as a series , they cut the continuous main line out and branched off for the baseboard. I didn't take notice to if it was working before but It seems like the baseboard was working when I got there and the customer said they never noticed if it did or didn't . My question is would that normally work and will it give a problem?


Handyhack, forced air heating company or a plumber doesn't know sh!t about hydronic heating system did the work.. what size is the mono flo loop and the radiator feed?


----------



## dscott455m (Jan 15, 2014)

The monoflo loop is 1 inch and the radiator feed is 1/2


----------



## dscott455m (Jan 15, 2014)

Do you think I should repipe correctly or can it continue to work that way ?what problems could it cause


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

If u gonna be the guy to do further service do it right now rather then scratching ur head later


----------



## dscott455m (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes very true will do!! Also with monoflow branches is there a certain distance I though rule of thumb was the distance between the tees is the length of unit


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

dscott455m said:


> Yes very true will do!! Also with monoflow branches is there a certain distance I though rule of thumb was the distance between the tees is the length of unit


Are u a lisenced apprentice? If so, where's ur jm on this job??


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

http://documentlibrary.xylemappliedwater.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/22/files/2012/07/S17635C.pdf


----------



## dscott455m (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm an A journeyman for a city hospital butim doing this job for a close friend and never really dealt with monoflo systems


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

dscott455m said:


> I'm an A journeyman for a city hospital butim doing this job for a close friend and never really dealt with monoflo systems


Are there 2 monoflo fittings with ring inside between both of them?? How far apart are they, how long the baseboard??


----------



## dscott455m (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes there is two of the older Venturi tees the brass one about 48 inches apart and the baseboard is 36"and this is the only baseboard down fed the rest are on the 1st and 2nd fl


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

dscott455m said:


> Yes there is two of the older Venturi tees the brass one about 48 inches apart and the baseboard is 36"and this is the only baseboard down fed the rest are on the 1st and 2nd fl


Then put the 1" back in place.. pipe the radiator feed with least amout of fittings... make sure it heat up before walling it in.


----------



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

Most systems I’ve seen use 2 monoflow Ts on emitters that are below the main, and one monoflow T on the emitters that are above the main.
The 2nd T from the emitter below will be reversed to pull water from the rad.

I think this is to overcome the initial cold start. Hot water doesn’t easily flow down through the colder denser water.

Agree with RJ, repipe.


----------



## dscott455m (Jan 15, 2014)

I've seen two tees used now that you mention it to feed the down fed units Now I know why that one is piped in the way it is , they were probably having trouble feeding the one baseboard in the basement and chose to run it as a series because water has no where else to flow but into that baseboard .


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

If designed properly, Monoflo hydronic systems are a beautiful thing, work flawlessly, was still installing them into the early 70's...... spacing between tees mentioned is correct, make sure tees are installed properly.


----------



## dscott455m (Jan 15, 2014)

Yea I never heard many bad things about them only thing was downfed units were a little tricky bleeding


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

dscott455m said:


> Yea I never heard many bad things about them only thing was downfed units were a little tricky bleeding


Why is that??


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Why is that??


Anything below the mains, like in a basement, etc. Air tends to get trapped in a baseboard especially, less so with radiators, but that applys to any type of system, Monoflo or other... air will rise to the top eventually, or you have to install valves/drains on supply and return lines to "power" flush..


----------

